# Replacing Heater with A/C?



## MLGA (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello all!
I have a situation that has been bugging me for a while now and I'm hoping someone here will be able to tell me if my goal is indeed possible.

We own a small/medium(?) RV (two bedrooms, bath, kitchen, living room area) in a local resort in the mountains. A while back we started having trouble with our overhead A/C unit and I'm hoping to replace it with something that will actually circulate the air throughout the entire RV.

While the RV only had the overhead A/C, it had an internal heater with a vent in every room and a thermostat in the living room. Obviously this worked much better at actually getting the air circulated throughout the RV. The heater went out years ago, but we never got it fixed since we don't stay up there during the cold months. 

I was hoping there would be a way we could install an A/C that would use the same duct-work that the heater used to use. A unit with a heater would be nice too, but a/c is the main. I can use portable heaters if I need to. Since we don't move it, I don't mind if it's something that would be external and sit next to/away from the RV.

I'm really up for any suggestions, whether it's a normal, small A/C unit, somehow adjusting a portable/window unit to use the duct-work, etc. I've called several Air Conditioning companies around here but nobody seems to have any idea how to tackle such a problem.

Thanks for any help you can give!!

----------------------
Short Version: Is there any way I can get an A/C unit (with or without heating too) to use the duct-work from an existing heater? This is a permanent setup so I'm fine if it requires having something sit outside the RV.


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

what kind of trouble are you having with your a/c? a lot of times its something easy to fix. and yes there is a way to hijack a window unit and use vent hoses. but the price of a window unit, duct hoses, flanges, clamps, and modifying the front of a/c you will spend more than a new roof unit. I am sending you a pm.


----------

